# internet safety



## Concerned_ Citizen (Jan 20, 2010)

Sorry if this has been posted before, i could not find anything though search options

So, in the recent explosion of internet social sites such as Myspace, Facebook, twitter etc. Plus the email ads i see when reading personal email, IP tracking etc, the security of my internet Identity is definitely worrying me. 

I do not want to "log off" permanently as the web is SUCH a wealth of info when used responsibly and safely. My question is, what do you all do as far as internet security. Im at the point of closing down all my personal profiles of any site im on and starting over but securely. 

Im absolutely positive all this info from the above mentioned sites, maybe even this one, is going to blow up in our faces eventually.

the more i read and learn about g_o_o_ gle etc, its hard to deny.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Once you on there's no turning back. You can speak in vague terms then they got your IP. Nothing is really safe if it's out there. What were banking on is that the usefulness of the info will out weigh any downside to obtaining it, and that is SHTF they will have other things than preparers to worry about.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

The best thing to do is keep the real personal information as limited as possible. When using sites like facebook, never list your plans (vacation, nights-out, etc) instead use it to record some of your "plain/average" activities (ie: I went for a nice walk this evening with my spouse and saw some deer).

Whenever possible, use a laptop and find open internet access-points to gather whatever information that you don't want others to know that you are hunting for. Also, keep the information on a secure-digital USB-memory-stick (thumb-print technology or password) - never keep information on the computer itself and always clear out the cache directories.

Beyond that, you might also want to hunt for proxy-servers to use in order to do your surfing. They will fake-out an IP-address and point people in the wrong direction (ie: surfing from California but having a registered IP-address in NewYork) ..


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

NaeKid said:


> The best thing to do is keep the real personal information as limited as possible. When using sites like facebook, never list your plans (vacation, nights-out, etc) instead use it to record some of your "plain/average" activities (ie: I went for a nice walk this evening with my spouse and saw some deer).
> 
> Whenever possible, use a laptop and find open internet access-points to gather whatever information that you don't want others to know that you are hunting for. Also, keep the information on a secure-digital USB-memory-stick (thumb-print technology or password) - never keep information on the computer itself and always clear out the cache directories.
> 
> Beyond that, you might also want to hunt for proxy-servers to use in order to do your surfing. They will fake-out an IP-address and point people in the wrong direction (ie: surfing from California but having a registered IP-address in NewYork) ..


And he would know. He knows where all of us are.  I hope the gestapo doesn't start shoving bamboo shoots under his nails or we're all in trouble.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

UncleJoe said:


> And he would know. He knows where all of us are.  I hope the gestapo doesn't start shoving bamboo shoots under his nails or we're all in trouble.


I'll chop my fingers off before they get a chance to find some bamboo-shoots


----------



## GatorDude (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm not big on the social networking sites. I think LinkedIn is good to have professionally. But, facebook and the rest I can do without. I really worry about all the "questionaires" that float around on the internet.

Are You Compromising Your Identity


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

I have been called weird because i will not do the twitter, Facebook or other sites like that, i know i,am on a social site here but for me that's as far as i,am gona go with my personal info. All ready to much about anyone out there now. Why add to the pile.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

kyfarmer said:


> I have been called weird because i will not do the twitter, Facebook or other sites like that, i know i,am on a social site here but for me that's as far as i,am gona go with my personal info. All ready to much about anyone out there now. Why add to the pile.


Not quite the same thing. We are more of a resource. They are just filler in a drab existence of normality. Not saying I'm not normal, I'm just OK with it.


----------



## Concerned_ Citizen (Jan 20, 2010)

GatorDude said:


> I'm not big on the social networking sites. I think LinkedIn is good to have professionally. But, facebook and the rest I can do without. I really worry about all the "questionaires" that float around on the internet.


Aww those questionaires are scary......dont people see they are being profiled? I mean one could argue that we do not have the ability to sort through all the info and make something useful out of it.....YET.....I read somewhere that google had been saving info for years now and has been just storing it away.....weather they are or thats just another CT....makes me worried none the less.......

And the comment of it being filler......So true. filler, distraction, whatever...


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

There is one thing that is 100% fact, information of that magnitude is power. I see no reason why they would not keep and store it. Looking to the future is why they are where there at now.


----------



## McGyverish (Feb 7, 2010)

Lets face it, the reason they haven't started charging for emails and other bells and whistles is, too much information *is* gathered from them. I have a friend that was naval intel. He tells me that *NOTHING*is sacred regardless of what the const. says. There is software that crawls key words and plots trends on the net. This software is a resulted from the "ACT" after the 2001 event.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

That's the truth. We sacrificed much of our personnel freedom in pursuit of terrorist.


----------

